# Found the perfect replacement tubing for Fluval canisters



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

I know most people here hate the Fluval ribbed hose that their canister filters come with and I have tried quite a bit of the vinyl tubing that home depot sells but it's always either too big or too small. I have finally found the perfect tubing and it's the API Filstar stuff. It makes a super tight fit on the aquastop and still allows for the threaded tighteners to go through. For people running PVC the 5/8 hose barb adapters HD sells are a perfect tight fit. You can even move up to 3/4 but once it's on there you are going to have a really hard time pulling it off.

It's more expensive than just regular vinyl tubing though but I have switched to having 90% PVC routing all my plumbing so a bag can last me a while.

Amazon.com : API Filstar XP Filter Replacement Tubing Rena : Aquarium Filter Accessories : Pet Supplies


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

nice find! definitely looks pricey though


----------



## dragam21 (Mar 23, 2014)

gus6464 said:


> I know most people here hate the Fluval ribbed hose that their canister filters come with and I have tried quite a bit of the vinyl tubing that home depot sells but it's always either too big or too small. I have finally found the perfect tubing and it's the API Filstar stuff. It makes a super tight fit on the aquastop and still allows for the threaded tighteners to go through. For people running PVC the 5/8 hose barb adapters HD sells are a perfect tight fit. You can even move up to 3/4 but once it's on there you are going to have a really hard time pulling it off.
> 
> It's more expensive than just regular vinyl tubing though but I have switched to having 90% PVC routing all my plumbing so a bag can last me a while.
> 
> Amazon.com : API Filstar XP Filter Replacement Tubing Rena : Aquarium Filter Accessories : Pet Supplies



Which Fluval canister are you using?


----------



## ray-the-pilot (Jul 5, 2011)

gus6464 said:


> I know most people here hate the Fluval ribbed hose that their canister filters come with and I have tried quite a bit of the vinyl tubing that home depot sells but it's always either too big or too small. I have finally found the perfect tubing and it's the API Filstar stuff. It makes a super tight fit on the aquastop and still allows for the threaded tighteners to go through.


I've had my Fluval so long that I forgot about this problem! I went to my LFS and he said that Fluval used some metric size and he "gave me" PVC tubing that fit. I used connectors to connect the special pvc tubing to plane old USA tubing. You only need a foot or so of tubing to connect to the canister. 
You still have to use the ribbed tubing to get through the tank top adaptors.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

dragam21 said:


> Which Fluval canister are you using?


I have a 206 and a 305.


----------



## Mr.Betta (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice find. I am about to change that darn ribbed hosing on my filter as well and add some custom outflow/inflow pipes. You would think fluval would step away from the ribbed hosing since I believe it will reduce flow rate due to turbulence inside the hose from the ribs. I have a 206 and I found some nice looking black 5/8 inch ID hose that I'm hoping will fit.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

Ehiem 16/22 tubing works really well too. Doesn't collapse as easily as HD stuff either.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

creekbottom said:


> Ehiem 16/22 tubing works really well too. Doesn't collapse as easily as HD stuff either.


Agreed, I use this on all my Fluvals. I prefer the green color too, hides the build up longer.


----------

